# Minions: Finaler Trailer zu "Auf der Suche nach dem Mini-Boss"



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. Juni 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Minions: Finaler Trailer zu "Auf der Suche nach dem Mini-Boss"* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.


Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.


__ Zurück zum Artikel: Minions: Finaler Trailer zu "Auf der Suche nach dem Mini-Boss"


----------



## Pr3sid3nt (9. Juni 2022)

Ohjaaa, wird wie die anderen Teile in die Sammlung aufgenommen sobald verfügbar. Bananaaaaaaa.


----------



## catze (9. Juni 2022)

Ich  liebe Pierre Coffin und alle seine Filme und Kurzfilme.Kennt noch jemand seine Eisbär Kurzfilme ?
Einfach auf You tube und Pierre Coffin polarbears eingeben


----------

